# Softopper; Anyone using one of these?



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Softopper

I saw one of these on a truck when I was out for a walk last night. I was wondering if anyone uses one, or knows someone that uses it. It seems like a good alternative to a cap. It folds back so you can use the bed normally. It obviously isn't a security thing, just to keep stuff dry, but it looks like a nice way to close off the back of a truck.

Cheers.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like crap.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Looks like crap.



Aesthetically or functionally?


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

That one isn't structural it's like a boat bimini top.

Can-Back makes a much nicer unit. 










I had one on an offroad truck and loved it.

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aesthetically, but there is no security, one knife swipe from losing all your tools.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I dunno I just don't see how it would be useful in any respect...just an expensive tarp.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I dunno I just don't see how it would be useful in any respect...just an expensive tarp.


I see what you are saying. I was just looking for something that could keep things dry. I don't leave stuff in my truck. Hell, even my pouches come in the apartment at the end of the day. The softopper flips back so you could use the bed as one normally would.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Cole82 said:


> That one isn't structural it's like a boat bimini top.
> 
> Can-Back makes a much nicer unit.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Bud. I shall look into those as well.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

They look very cool and funtional. Weighs in well below a cap. One man open, close, off and on.
http://www.softopper.com/international-scout-ii-soft-top-truck-cap-details.aspx


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it would be great to use when I need to keep materials dry. I can't use a hard canopy because I need to use my portable glass rack every once in a while. With one of those I can just close the top and still pick up a door or things I can't fit in the trailer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I see what you are saying. I was just looking for something that could keep things dry. I don't leave stuff in my truck. Hell, even my pouches come in the apartment at the end of the day. The softopper flips back so you could use the bed as one normally would.


Get a tonneau cover that flips back like the xtang solid fold.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Brutus have you looked into a diamondback cover? 





[/YOUTUBE]

Check it

http://www.diamondbackcovers.com/

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Brutus have you looked into a diamondback cover?
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxTd0LcytoI">YouTube Link">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> ...


That's what I use, haul on top. 

I'm thinking about upgrading I'll sell ya mine if you have a 6.5 foot bed.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> That's what I use, haul on top.
> 
> I'm thinking about upgrading I'll sell ya mine if you have a 6.5 foot bed.


Sorry I drive a f450 with a 12' flatbed.:laughing: 

What are you going to get instead?

Cole


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I only have a 6' bed.... but thanks guys, I'm looking into those things as well.

Inner, I priced out the softopper, and it would run me about $850. You know a ball park figure that a tri-fold would run?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Brutus said:


> I only have a 6' bed.... but thanks guys, I'm looking into those things as well.
> 
> Inner, I priced out the softopper, and it would run me about $850. You know a ball park figure that a tri-fold would run?


It was about the same when I priced it out. The Back-Flip was around 800 but I read too many horror stories about the rivits rusting out and them falling apart after 3 years.

The Solid Fold is what my mechanic uses and loves...he had the Extang Trifecta before but the material fell apart after a couple years. The only thing I didn't like about the Solid Fold was you can't lock it up tight.

As far as I'm concerned the DiamondBack is by far the best tonneau cover available...hands down, no question...but you CANNOT get full bed use unless you loosen the clamps and remove it...not much work but still a nuisance compared to the Back Flip.

What I do constantly is open the back of the DiamondBack, flip it 180 degrees to reveal half of the bed and run a strap over it to hold it in place.

Best part about diamondback is they were a pleasure to deal with, everything is made in the USA, shipping was reasonable, and the quality of the welding on the aluminum was excellent. All stainless hardware too.



> Sorry I drive a f450 with a 12' flatbed.
> 
> What are you going to get instead?
> 
> Cole


I'm on the fence...the lack of ladder rack is killing me. I'm leaning towards a cap with a ladder rack like this:










Or getting a DiamondBack HD Line-x with ladder rack and cab protector.

I know you drive the white knight...I was asking Brutus if he wanted mine.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I'm on the fence...the lack of ladder rack is killing me. I'm leaning towards a cap with a ladder rack like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an f150 with a topper exactly like that, my biggest problem was the blind spots it created. For your business it should work pretty good. Personally if you don't toneau and rack.

Cole


----------

